# Topics > Risk of AI >  Developing safe AI, Roman Yampolskiy

## Airicist

Roman Yampolskiy

"Artificial Superintelligence: A Futuristic Approach" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Skynet Rising: The AI Threat to Humanity's Existence with Dr. Roman V. Yampolskiy

Published on Mar 14, 2012




> Alex talks with Roman Yampolskiy, a computer scientist at the University of Louisville in Kentucky, who recently wrote an article about the danger to humanity from AI and super-intelligent computers. Mr. Yampolskiy is trained in the fields of programming, forensics, biometrics and artificial intelligence.
> 
> [Related Article]
> Humanity Must 'Jail' Dangerous AI to Avoid Doom, Expert Says
> Super-intelligent computers or robots have threatened humanity's existence more than once in science fiction. Such doomsday scenarios could be prevented if humans can create a virtual prison to contain artificial intelligence before it grows dangerously self-aware.
> 
> Keeping the artificial intelligence (AI) genie trapped in the proverbial bottle could turn an apocalyptic threat into a powerful oracle that solves humanity's problems, said Roman Yampolskiy, a computer scientist at the University of Louisville in Kentucky. But successful containment requires careful planning so that a clever AI cannot simply threaten, bribe, seduce or hack its way to freedom.
> 
> "It can discover new attack pathways, launch sophisticated social-engineering attacks and re-use existing hardware components in unforeseen ways," Yampolskiy said. "Such software is not limited to infecting computers and networks — it can also attack human psyches, bribe, blackmail and brainwash those who come in contact with it."

----------


## Airicist

Roman Yampolskiy - Developing safe AI 

 Published on May 31, 2013

----------

